# Need photographs of disease/parasite piranhas



## hastatus

Dave Schleser is looking for photos of very clear, sharp images of piranhas that have disease or parasites. The photo must be 1.38MB or larger (TIFF files). Dave will be looking at them here in this forum. If you want to show your sick piranha, make sure you take some good shots.

Photos will be selected by quality. You will also be paid by Barron's Publishing if your photo is selected. Schleser will be looking at this thread for possible photos.


----------



## Thalion

Took these today, to add to my ongoing cloudy eye thread and since they look kinda good, perhaps they are usable so here goes...

For some reason, the site wouldn't let me upload tiffs, so I went ahead with jpeg file type but I have the pics in better quality and resolution if needed.


----------



## hastatus

Dave Schleser will be using my account name to reply to photo submissions IN THIS THREAD ONLY.

Frank


----------



## traumatic

fin rot on cariba:


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

.


----------



## hastatus

Dave Schleser here. Just want to clarify a few things. As Frank explianed, these photos are for the revised second edition of my piranha book that is due out next spring. In the section on diseases and maladies I would really like to show pictures of ill piranhas, and not use goldfish(!) as in first edition. Barron's directly pays photographesr $50.00 for each image used, but I select the ones that will be in the book. Posting them as small jpegs would probably be easiest and then I would contact anyone who has posted a picture that looks promising. That would be the time to email me directly a larger size jpeg that I would convert to a tif format after receiving it. Since space is at a premium I am most interested in really sharp and properly exposed images of piranhas with ick, Saprolegiosus (body fungus), bacterial fin rot and anchor worms (from feeding contaminated feeder fish)> I have loads of good shots of fin damage due to aggression, but could use a really good shot of a piranha that has bad body damage resulting from another piranha's attack.

I would eventually need the full name and mailing address of anyone whose photo will be used so Barron's would know where to send the check. Payment is after publication. Also want to say that I greatly appreciate everyone's help in this endeavor, whether their images end up being used or not.
Good fish keeping,
Dave Schleser


----------



## Alexx

not sure if these would be any use to you Dave

unknown worm from a wild caught peruvian red belly








fungus and slight fin rot on an s.rhombeus


----------



## ...Jay...

hastatus said:


> Dave Schleser here. Just want to clarify a few things. As Frank explianed, these photos are for the revised second edition of my piranha book that is due out next spring. In the section on diseases and maladies I would really like to show pictures of ill piranhas, and not use goldfish(!) as in first edition. Barron's directly pays photographesr $50.00 for each image used, but I select the ones that will be in the book. Posting them as small jpegs would probably be easiest and then I would contact anyone who has posted a picture that looks promising. That would be the time to email me directly a larger size jpeg that I would convert to a tif format after receiving it. Since space is at a premium I am most interested in really sharp and properly exposed images of piranhas with ick, Saprolegiosus (body fungus), bacterial fin rot and anchor worms (from feeding contaminated feeder fish)> I have loads of good shots of fin damage due to aggression, *but could use a really good shot of a piranha that has bad body damage resulting from another piranha's attack. *
> 
> I would eventually need the full name and mailing address of anyone whose photo will be used so Barron's would know where to send the check. Payment is after publication. Also want to say that I greatly appreciate everyone's help in this endeavor, whether their images end up being used or not.
> Good fish keeping,
> Dave Schleser


I dont remember how good the shots were, but Leasure1 had a piranha whos stomach got bit so bad its guts were hanging way out. He put it in a hospital tank with salt and the guts retracted more each day until they were all back in the body, and then it healed over. He had before and after shots, but they were lost in a upgrade to the site. If you want to show the amazing recovery some of these fish can make, you should IM him, and see if they are on his computer still.


----------



## hastatus

piranha-man uk said:


> not sure if these would be any use to you Dave
> 
> unknown worm from a wild caught peruvian red belly
> View attachment 154718
> 
> 
> fungus and slight fin rot on an s.rhombeus
> View attachment 154719


Nice shots. Worm looks like a nematode. Adding fenbendazole inside of a food fish would eliminate them. What is history of rhom? I notice fins mucousy and eye cloudy too. Almost looks like a water quality thing, or external protozoa. Were you able to examine a mucous smera under a microscope for signs of protozoa? Is lesion a secondary infection of an injury, or a primary lesion? Don't see the fuzz of fungus. Bacterial??? 
Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Thalion

Just to ask a quick question about the pics I sent... Do you have any ideas about the problem with my geryi's eye? Been asking about it since I got him and would value your opinion very much.

Thanks!


----------



## jestergraphics

here's a couple pics of my terns that I got a while back with fungus and mouth rot









rotted his entire bottom lip off and you can see hiss tail rot as well









both terns are back to full health and doing great now


----------



## sprfunk

This guy was traped behind a filter outlet and must have struggled.


----------



## ...Jay...

jestergraphics said:


> here's a couple pics of my terns that I got a while back with fungus and mouth rot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rotted his entire bottom lip off and you can see hiss tail rot as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both terns are back to full health and doing great now


Who'd you get that buity from?

sorry, I'm out of line, and dont want to divert the tread. Please remove me and my comments. ;-)


----------



## Thalion

I found another pics from the times I tried to keep reds... One ended like this and I had to let go of the others because I couldn't afford a bigger tank then.


----------



## ...Jay...

Thalion said:


> I found another pics from the times I tried to keep reds... One ended like this and I had to let go of the others because I couldn't afford a bigger tank then.
> 
> View attachment 154737


your gonna get in trouble.. hehehe. Dont let them go anymore. We dont want the mississippi crawling with vermin like rebelllied piranha. The world would end. hehehehehehehehe


----------



## Thalion

I didn't mean I let them go into the wild... I donated them to the Zagreb city zoo where they are still happy and swimming







))

Good thing cos I can go and see them anytime I like and they are in a HUGE tank, together with the shoal that accepted them without trouble. All three are still there today.


----------



## broek

Here is a pic of my manueli, with a small parasite on his flank:








And a pic of one of my caribe's, who's attacked pretty bad (but he survived.)


----------



## piranawick

WOW that caribe survived that attack!!!! That's impressive healing shown by these fish


----------



## XSPhoto

I recently received a couple Reds that have slight jaw deformities, I dont know whether they are from inbreeding or from healing of previous wounds, but I could take a couple of pictures for you if you'd like.

They are nothing severe, and un noticable from 5ft away, but you can tell up close. just let me know either way.


----------



## StryfeMP

These are pictures of my sick 8-9" RBP currently in a 20gallon high hospital tank with penguin 200 hob and a 125gal sponge filter. I believe he is suffering from a bacterial condition, he has popeye, gill disease, clamped fins, dropsy, and a little fin rot. He/She is undergoing treatment with Maracyn-Two, day 3. I'm not sure if this is exactly what is wrong with my rbp, but from what I've read these are what I've come to believe is. Hope these pictures are of some use.


----------



## hastatus

Hi all,
I want to take a moment to thank all of you out there who have sent in some great pictures. I can not believe your eagerness to be of help. Some have come from as far away as Great Britain and the Netherlands. It looks like I will be able to use several of them in the book...... No more pictures of sick goldfish (yeh!).
I have told Frank Magallanes that I now have what I need and he will probbaly close this thread.
Thanks again, nad good fish keeping,
Dave Schleser


----------



## AKSkirmish

Appreciate the update Frank-

It's nice to hear it straight from the source...


----------



## hastatus

> AKSkirmish Posted Today, 02:23 PM
> *Appreciate the update Frank-*
> 
> It's nice to hear it straight from the source...


That wasn't from me, that was Dave Schleser who's been writing here using my member name.









I'll be closing this thread up tomorrow. For those wanting to say Hi or Thanks to Dave, this is your last chance.


----------



## Alexx

thanks again for giving us this opportunity to be involved in your book Dave,

cant wait to get my hands on a copy.

Alex

piranha-man.co.uk


----------



## hastatus

Closed at Dave's request.


----------

